# Closed Caption in TiVoToGo - An Update



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

I just wanted to make sure that who need closed captioning for TivoToGo and do not follow the closed captioning threads closely are aware that the latest version of T2Sami is now able to extract the captions from most of the series 2 programs including the 540s. 

I am still in the process of cleaning up the captioning mechanism to provide the best possible results for the wide range of captioning and broadcast styles that appear on television in this country but we have been running trials and so far the SAMI results have been performing well. For this reason, I am suggesting the use of WMP for now. WMP can handle the SAMI format without additional DirectShow filters. Once I am satisfied that this is working correctly, I will ensure that the other captioning formats and DirectShow filters work as well.

In addition to caption extraction, the program now contains an optional "desktop" that is capable of downloading content from your Tivo. By default, this desktop will automatically extract the captions as part of the download process. This allows you to download and play the files with captions without the need to invoke separate extraction steps.


----------



## timg (May 12, 2004)

Is this available for Mac OS X?


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

timg said:


> Is this available for Mac OS X?


The full program is not. I am a Windows programmer and a lot of my GUI code is dependant on the Windows OS/Platform SDK so it is not likely to be moved directly.

On the other hand, "Froobrar" (tivodecode) was instrumentally involved in getting us over the 540 hump. He has ported the captioning extraction routines to generic Unix and is helping me to figure out the best mechanism for releasing that for use on other OS's.


----------



## foreverjne (Dec 20, 2006)

I ran T2Sami on a clip with roll-up captions recorded on Series 2 DT and found that the captions extracted sometimes contain extra spaces within the words.

After looking at the caption data in the user data packets, it seems that T2Sami is inserting spaces between caption characters when there are 0x80 characters between the display characters.

For example, if the caption data is 0xd9 0x80 0x4f 0xd5, T2Sami extracts it as "Y OU". Watching the actual clip on television using TiVo, the caption is displayed as "YOU".

Otherwise T2Sami is working for me. Thanks.


----------



## foreverjne (Dec 20, 2006)

Forgot to mention that the last caption is not extracted when I tested a clip with pop-up captions and another clip with roll-up captions. I can email the clips. They are about 16mb in size.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

foreverjne said:


> Forgot to mention that the last caption is not extracted when I tested a clip with pop-up captions and another clip with roll-up captions. I can email the clips. They are about 16mb in size.


I do want to look at the clips so that I can figure out how to correct this. I will PM you when I get home and we can work out the best way for me to get access.

The general problem is that adherence to captioning standards is very inconsistent. It will take some time and a lot of regression testing to get good results across a reasonable range of broadcast material. That is one of the reasons I have put the program out as early in the development cycle as I have. There is no way I will have access to or watch enough different sources of material to pick up on all of these idiosynchrocies. Instead I am trying to make it a group effort and relying on those that want the captioning to work to help me identify the issues.

Thanks.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

If you have been/want to continue helping me with Closed Captioning in TivoToGo, I wanted to let you know I have put another version up. The changes I was able to work in for this latest round are listed below.

Projects for paying clients are heating up again so I do not know exactly when the next release will come out but I want/need any additional comments you may have so I can continue to prioritize my way forward.

Thanks,

2.0.0024 - January 17,2007
==========================

1. The display logic for "Roll-On" and "Pop-On" captions has been reformulated to support multiline captions. Captions with up to four lines are now possible.

2. DVD Project wizard support added to allow DVDAuthorGUI to be used to create basic DVD's with closed captions converted to Subtitles. Other authoring programs can be used with the DVDAuthorGUI project files but additional authoring programs are not directly supported yet.

3. Optional logging of program operations to a text file has been added. The logging level can be set in the options menu. Normally it should be disabled but may need to be enabled at a higher level to help track down the source of problems with the program functions.

Thanks...


----------



## carriesn (Jan 17, 2007)

Am glad that someone is working on this!

Anyone know anything about Roxio's new Toast 8 that has TivoToGo functionality for Macs-- do the captions show up when Roxio's Toast does the burning?

I got Roxio so I could burn shows on DVDs but didn't think about the CC part- eek.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

carriesn said:


> Am glad that someone is working on this!
> 
> Anyone know anything about Roxio's new Toast 8 that has TivoToGo functionality for Macs-- do the captions show up when Roxio's Toast does the burning?
> 
> I got Roxio so I could burn shows on DVDs but didn't think about the CC part- eek.


To my knowlege Tivo's TivoToGo does not do captions - Windows or Mac. So, for the time being, T2Sami is the only captioning game in town. I am working with a sourceforge project to get a generic linux version of the captioning code working. Downloading, burning DVD's, etc will have to be implemented on the other OS's independently because my code for that is very Window's centric.

I also have to admit that the sourceforge code is lagging. I am still getting additional samples that don't decode correctly and working out the fixes. It is a little too much to be making that many changes on the window's side and still propagate it to Linux. As we get a wider test base and a little more time, I expect the sourceforge version to catch up. It may not help but all I can advise is to be patient.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

My next wish/step is to send the output to view on my PDA. Windows Media Player mobile doesnt support SAMI so Im looking at either saving the captions as part of the video. (I've read virtualdub can do this)

or

a different Media Player that supports SAMI.


----------



## Buran (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm a Mac user. I'm hard of hearing. Captions are a MUST HAVE. This needs to be moved to platform-independency and work needs to be done to show that Mac users aren't going to be left in the dirt twice -- waiting ridiculously long to get TTG in the first place, and now those of us who can't hear but use Macs are getting a slap in the face ... again.

No excuse for "Windows only" on something like this.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

PeteEMT said:


> My next wish/step is to send the output to view on my PDA. Windows Media Player mobile doesnt support SAMI so Im looking at either saving the captions as part of the video. (I've read virtualdub can do this)
> 
> or
> 
> a different Media Player that supports SAMI.


If there is a different Media Player, that would be the better choice. I have not used the virtualdub/avisynth process to create PDA video but I have used it for other video. It is a little hard to preserve readability especially when you change screen resolutions. The characters tend to blur. If you shrink it to PDA size, you may only have white blobs left. A media player would have access to the PDA character set so readibility would not become an issue.

But of course the question is - does such a program exist??


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

http://coreplayer.com/component/option,com_wrapper/Itemid,8/ this suggest there is, but I havent tried it yet.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

The DVD authoring doesn't work right (or maybe its not done yet, so sorry if Im jumping the gun)

It does the Preprocessing and creates a folder and the mpeg but no project file or captions file.

So DVDAuth doesnt find a project and wont load the raw file either.

Edit Heres the log:

```
January 29, 2007 16:50:01 - Options Startup
January 29, 2007 16:54:16 - CT2MPegPage::DeTivo: End of File Found
January 29, 2007 16:54:16 - DeTivoWorkItem::DoWork Exception
```


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

PeteEMT said:


> The DVD authoring doesn't work right (or maybe its not done yet, so sorry if Im jumping the gun)
> 
> It does the Preprocessing and creates a folder and the mpeg but no project file or captions file.
> 
> So DVDAuth doesnt find a project and wont load the raw file either.


From the log and the existence of the mpeg, I would surmise that the program is failing while it tries to extract the captions. I have fixed some problems like that, but the fixes have not been released.

The DVD setup process occurs in the following steps:

1. Preprocessing to gain access to mpeg PES. VideoReDo mpeg conversion and editing can be used as a substitute for this step.

2. Extraction of the closed captions. Produces a .smi or .srt file in the project directory.

3. Demultiplexing and cleanup of the elementary streams. Produces native .m2v video and .mp2 or .ac3 audio to replace the .mpeg from step one.

4. Optional conversion of the .m2v and .mp2 from the previous step to DVD compliant .m2v and .ac3 files using ffmpeg. This is the slow step.

5. Creation of a DVDAuthorGui or DVDStyler project file for the .smi/.srt, .m2v and .mp2/.ac3 files created above for burning to DVD.

In the simplest cases it is working but it is not ready for prime time. I should have a version with the latest fixes out this week. I will let you know when it is on the site. If that version doesnt fix the problem, I will need to get a copy of your file to see why it is happening.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

For those of you who are following along with me, I wanted to let you know that 2.0.0026 is now up.

It is not a major change but I wanted to get some captioning improvements out :

1. Locates and displays additional Closed Caption characters that were missing in 
previous versions.

2. Adds Support for DVDStyler DVD Projects and the conversion of MPEG 2 Level I audio to AC3 using ffmpeg.

On the subject of DVDStyler. I am having no difficulty getting the subtitles to show with DVDAuthorGUI but it is not so easy with DVDStyler. I know that the DVD from DVDAuthorGUI and DVDStyler have the same subtitle streams on the respective disks. Both are front ends that use DVDAuthor to convert and burn everything. I have no problems getting the subtitles to display on the DVDAuthorGUI disk but struggle to get them to show up on the DVDStyler disk.

If there are any DVDStyler experts in the audience, I would appreciate advice about making this easier.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

while both programs do use dvdauthor for making the actual DVD they use slightly different versions of spumux which is the program responsible for actually multiplexing the subtitles into the final MPEG stream. DVDAuthorGUI use a much more upto date package with a lot of bug fixes. I can't say for sure but I'd guess that the older version used by DVDStyler simply has a bug which is causing the sporatic results.

If you're looking for a package which allows the easy creation of menus and uses the more up to date binaries for dvdauthor and spumux try GUI for dvdauthor. It's not nearly as nice as DVDStyler, but it's more functional then DVDAuthorGUI.

Dan


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

Some Progress

It now makes the MPEG and makes a t2sdvd XML file but then stops.


```
February 05, 2007 11:24:35 - Client Startup - T2Sami DeskTop  version 2.0.0026
February 05, 2007 11:24:35 - CHttpSiteConnection::GetTivoNowPlaying : Connecting to: 192.168.2.3
February 05, 2007 11:24:35 - CHttpInternetSession:Http Connection created!
February 05, 2007 11:24:35 - CHttpInternetSession:Http Connection created!
February 05, 2007 11:24:35 - CHttpInternetSession:Http resolving name for 192.168.2.3
February 05, 2007 11:24:35 - CHttpInternetSession:Http resolved name for 192.168.2.3!
February 05, 2007 11:24:35 - CHttpInternetSession:Http Connecting to server...
February 05, 2007 11:25:03 - CHttpInternetSession:Http Closing Connection...
February 05, 2007 11:25:03 - CHttpInternetSession:Http Closing Connection...
February 05, 2007 11:44:47 - CT2MPegPage::DeTivo: End of File Found
February 05, 2007 11:44:47 - DeTivoWorkItem::DoWork Exception
February 05, 2007 11:44:56 - CT2MPegPage::DeTivo: End of File Found
February 05, 2007 11:44:56 - DeTivoWorkItem::DoWork Exception
February 05, 2007 12:01:23 - CT2MPegPage::DeTivo: End of File Found
February 05, 2007 12:01:24 - DeTivoWorkItem::DoWork Exception
February 05, 2007 12:04:19 - Client Shutdown
February 05, 2007 12:06:11 - Client Startup - T2Sami DeskTop  version 2.0.0026
February 05, 2007 12:06:12 - CHttpSiteConnection::GetTivoNowPlaying : Connecting to: 192.168.2.3
February 05, 2007 12:06:12 - CHttpInternetSession:Http Connection created!
February 05, 2007 12:06:12 - CHttpInternetSession:Http Connection created!
February 05, 2007 12:06:12 - CHttpInternetSession:Http resolving name for 192.168.2.3
February 05, 2007 12:06:12 - CHttpInternetSession:Http resolved name for 192.168.2.3!
February 05, 2007 12:06:12 - CHttpInternetSession:Http Connecting to server...
February 05, 2007 12:06:33 - CHttpInternetSession:Http Closing Connection...
February 05, 2007 12:06:33 - CHttpInternetSession:Http Closing Connection...
February 05, 2007 12:10:32 - CT2MPegPage::DeTivo: End of File Found
February 05, 2007 12:10:33 - DeTivoWorkItem::DoWork Exception
```


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice to see this is still being updated. 
A link to the file/site would be helpful for those who don't know it.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

morac said:


> Nice to see this is still being updated.
> A link to the file/site would be helpful for those who don't know it.


I am not trying to keep this a secret but I am not trying to promote it either. I know my limitations with respect to resources : network configurations, number and types of Tivo recorders available to me, etc.

The software is performing and evolving well but it needs more testing in a wider range of environments before it is ready for wide distribution. I expect problems as usage expands to this wider audience so those who start using it now need the patience to put up with me and the willingness to send the short clips and other information I need to get it right.

That said, I have tried to make it easier to find by registering the t2sami.com domain - http://t2sami.com. It is a real place now.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Just a comment on the installation routine.

I got an error registering msxml4.dll during the install with a choice to continue or cancel. I continued but others might get confused.

The version of msxml4.dll I have installed is 4.20.9841.0 which is the one installed in the MS06-071 security update.


----------



## doyling (Aug 11, 2006)

I appreicate all your work. My son is deaf with a cochlear implant and we have found having the closed captioning turned on really helps with his understanding of a program. The fun part comes as he reads lips and realizes the actor says a swear and the CC shows something else. Lots of fun to answer what does #$%^& mean. For those of you with little ones, turn on CC anyway, it helps them to learn to read.


----------



## DeafBug (Nov 3, 2006)

I downloaded the application. I got the SMI file and then I played in WMP and the captions showed up. It was the file that I removed the commericals from VideoReDo. It works great playing in WMP. I read the online help in the T2Sami program to prepare for the DVD burning. It mentioned that you can't used DVDAuthorGUI to burn it as it was processed already (VideoReDo) so what can I do?

Many thanks to you for providing this. The Deaf Community THANKS you.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

DeafBug said:


> I downloaded the application. I got the SMI file and then I played in WMP and the captions showed up. It was the file that I removed the commericals from VideoReDo. It works great playing in WMP. I read the online help in the T2Sami program to prepare for the DVD burning. It mentioned that you can't used DVDAuthorGUI to burn it as it was processed already (VideoReDo) so what can I do?
> 
> Many thanks to you for providing this. The Deaf Community THANKS you.


I will go back and look at my documentation. If I gave you the impression that you can't use the VideoRedo output as input to T2Sami, that is the opposite of my intent. Just save the VideoReDo output as an mpeg file. Open T2Sami and you should be able to do anything with it that you can do with the original .tivo file. The limitation with T2Sami right now is that the version on the web site will only produce DVD's that use the native video. It does audio processing but not video. If your dvd player can use that format (and most can) then you are set.

If this is not the case, then I am finishing up testing of a new release that should be out in the next week that supports the full range of ffmpeg processing - video as well as audio.

Note : You will have to download and install ffmpeg and DVDAuthorGui or DVDStyler to do the processing to a DVD. T2Sami sets everything up and supervises ffmpeg but doesn't do that work itself.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

If you have been using T2Sami to create closed captioned video for your computer or DVD player and have not updated the program for a while, you may want to do so. There have been a number of important changes in the last 30 days including the following:

1. Captioning improvements. The captioning content continues to improve including correct separation of dual language captions for extraction into separate English and second language streams on the computer.

2. Network Tivo detection that co-exists with the Tivo Beacon. T2Sami is now able to detect your networked Tivo's and changes in their DHCP IP addresses even if it is running on a computer that is shared with the Tivo Desktop and the Tivo Beacon.

3. New output formats. T2Sami can now produce captioned xvid mpeg4 video for use with portable players such as the Cowon A2's that support .srt or .sami captions as well as subtitled DVD's and captioned mpeg2 video for use with your DVD players or laptop computers.


Futures Note : I am in the process developing/working with a T2Sami extension that will inject .srt or .sami captions into an mpeg2 video formatted to the Tivo specification for uploading to a Tivo. The injected captions will display as normal closed captions on the TV set. Who knows if this pans out and Tivo is interested, captioned TivoCast programming might even be possible. In any case, it will allow you to take captioned video you already own and convert it for use on your own Tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Wow sounds like you've made some really good progress. Keep up the good work!

Dan


----------



## carriesn (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so glad you are working on this. A couple of questions tho.

Since I have a Mac, I know the program won't work. If I used Parallels and XP, would it work then?

Second question-- if I downloaded the file using TivoToGo (Roxio's) from my Tivo to my Mac, burned it on a CD or DVD, then brought it to my work PC and used the program there, would it work that way?

I know both methods are pretty roundabout but it'd be great to get CC on DVDs etc  

-carrie


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

carriesn said:


> I'm so glad you are working on this. A couple of questions tho.
> 
> Since I have a Mac, I know the program won't work. If I used Parallels and XP, would it work then?
> 
> ...


I am not the best person to ask about what works on Macs but the answer to your second question is that it should work. The other option that you might want to explore is a Linux command line version of the code for extracting captions that is available in the tivodecode cvs archive on sourceforge : http://tivodecode.cvs.sourceforge.net/tivodecode. The moderator for that project has used it to create DVD's under Linux. I am also having discussion with people using Tivo2DVD (http://tivo2dvd.sourceforge.net) to see if it will fit in with that project. That is another Linux project.

So, there is still hope for this code in a non-Windows world.


----------



## theschles (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi James,

I've never used t2sami before today. I downloaded the file and an unofficial build of ffmpeg via the videohelp.com link on your website.

If I:
- go into the options dialog, 
- click on the ffmpeg tab, 
- change the Target from DVD to AVI or MPG, 
- click Apply
- click Ok

and then go back into the ffmpeg tab, the Target shows again "DVD".

Is this by design?


----------



## theschles (Apr 3, 2007)

I should also note that the only files I'm getting from retrieving recordings from my tivo are:
- a .tivo file
- a .smil file
- a .xml file

I did check the option to Keep Intermediate Files.

Is this correct? I thought I'm supposed to see .m2v files and such.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

theschles said:


> I should also note that the only files I'm getting from retrieving recordings from my tivo are:
> - a .tivo file
> - a .smil file
> - a .xml file
> ...


The version of the program you have is working as designed but I suspect that you are hoping it would be capable of doing a little more than it can.

T2Sami was originally created to allow me to gain access to the closed captioning stored in the Tivo To Go files. The Tivo Desktop and other programs allowed the programs to be downloaded from the Tivo to the PC but if you need captions to augment the sound, you are basically out of luck. Version 1 of the program achieved that goal allowing synchronized captions to be extracted from any downloaded Tivo program including those that had already been edited by VideoRedo to remove commercials.

Version 2, which is the one that is currently on my site and the one you have, added the ability to transform the captioned material to produce other video formats with synchronized captions : DVD, wmv, mp4,  As a convenience, it also added the ability to download and extract captions automatically with out resorting to the Tivo Desktop or other programs for assistance.

These capabilities are not linked in version 2. Version 1 minimized the steps for viewing on a computer and version 2 preserves that as the default path. The download process generates the files you listed : the .tivo file, the captioning file (.smi or .srt), and an optional .xml file with the details of the program from the Tivo program guide.

A manual post-processing step can be run to apply a processing template (predefined or adhoc) to create other video formats. This can be a time consuming step as ffmpeg may need to re-encode every frame to accomplish it, additionally it may also include external steps such as editing with VideoRedo to remove commercials between the download and the transformation step. It is invoked by a wizard button on the toolbar.

The ffmpeg tab in options allows you to define and save one or more predefined processing templates. It doesnt matter which one you see first. When you select apply, you are saving your changes to the currently selected template not making it active. The template that is used is selected when you run the post-processing step.

My work schedule typically allows me to correct captioning problems throughout the year but only allows time to work on new enhancements to the program in December and January. Version 3 is in its final shake down. It has to be released by the end of the month or I will be too busy to get it out in the near future. Version 3 extends the program in the direction you seem to be looking for. It allows you to define automatic transfers by program series. Sort of a superset to the automatic transfer capability in the Tivo Desktop. Once downloaded, post-processing steps can be automatically applied to generate captioned video for portable players and other devices without manual intervention. I will make an announcement in this forum when I put version 3 onto my site for a first look.

If this doesnt answer your questions  please let me know what I missed


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

jmemmott said:


> Version 3 is in its final shake down. ... I will make an announcement in this forum when I put version 3 onto my site for a first look.


Version 3 is now up on t2sami.com.

This new version continues the clean up of formatting and readability - especially roll up captions this time around.

Additionally, it will now handle multiple networked Tivo DVR's correctly; allows you to download and track programs across all the Tivos as series rather than as individual programs; and greatly simplifies the process of creating captioned wmv, xvid, dvd and other AV formats.

As usual, I test everything as much as my time and resources permit but I know my limits. I have to rely on you to help me when you encounter problems. Until TiVo steps up to the plate and adds captioning to the TivoDesktop, I think T2Sami is one of the better, if not the only widely available, paths we have for captioned video on the go - please help me work out any remaining kinks if you run into them.


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks for your efforts!


----------



## edtee (Feb 8, 2008)

First off, thank you for all your efforts to help people with hearing issues.:up:

I'm grabbing the lastest version of t2desktop from your site right now. One question I have, is didn't you used to have a "command line" driven exe included in your builds? Maybe it was just in your earlier testing stages? I think it was actually called "t2sami.exe". I can't be sure as I've rebuilt my windows setup since I started using your app. 

I like the kind of flexability that a CLI provides. Often I'll tranfer files using another method(than T2Desktop) and I'd like easy access to your great CC extraction tool, then as well. I'm thinking of things like parts of a processing script etc. I've got, kind of a piece-mail, home media network setup using many different apps for multiple devices for recording and playback. 

Don't get me wrong T2desktop is awesome. I'd just like to have a CLI fallback option. I'd accept any link to an older CLI build(win32), but it would be nice if it, at least, included all you CC format cleanups you've done.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

edtee said:


> First off, thank you for all your efforts to help people with hearing issues.:up:
> 
> I'm grabbing the lastest version of t2desktop from your site right now. One question I have, is didn't you used to have a "command line" driven exe included in your builds? Maybe it was just in your earlier testing stages? I think it was actually called "t2sami.exe". I can't be sure as I've rebuilt my windows setup since I started using your app.
> 
> ...


The tivodecode project on sourceforge has the distribution for the CLI version - source and binary. It has been sanitized by people that do Unix better than I to remove the Windows OS dependancies and make it useful to the Linux/Mac community as well. The CLI sources and the Windows desktop sources are diverging so it takes longer to merge in the cleanup changes but I try to move the relevant changes across when I can.

The Windows desktop version on my website is intended to be more of a complete solution for those who just want access to the captioning and do not want to worry about the mechanics. It its current incarnation, it handles the "To Go" side : video download, extraction and conversion for PC and portable devices. The next version will have "Come Back" support : unencrypted DVD's and other captioned A/V formats converted to captioned Tivo mpegs so they can be returned to a TV for viewing without loosing the captions. To handle all of this, the source for the desktop is getting a little too complicated to break it into CLI pieces; so I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Das Achteck (Mar 9, 2005)

edtee said:


> I like the kind of flexability that a CLI provides.


This will do what you want: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ccextractor/


----------



## edtee (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanx to *jmemmott* and *Das Achteck*. Huge apologizes for the delay in my reply, but I lost a computer to a motherboard failure and have been out of things for a while.

*jmemmott*,
Understand and thanks to your source code link and *Das Achteck*'s link to ccextractor I should be fine with CLI CC extraction. I love the injection of CC into mpegs for "Come Back". :up: I just downloaded your newest version(3.1.0041) and plan to test it out this weekend. I understand you're situation and get what you're saying about maintaining seperate distributions for T2Sami Desktop and CLI. However... I can't help but ask now that I can get the sourcecode for a CC extractor *and* you've now built a CC injector into T2Sami desktop... Is it possible there will ever be a release of the source for the CC injector that you've built, possibly even a CLI? I fully understand if the answer is a flat no on the CLI, _but_ is a simply sourcecode release for the portion of your code that's related to doing the CC injection possible? I know(lots of google searches) there's the great work done by mcpoodle, on lot's on CC stuff including some mild CC muxing support, but it seems like your work is more versatile and likely much faster.

Feel free to tell me you don't have the time for a CC injector CLI branch, sourcecode or binary build. I even totally get if you don't want/like to release your sourcecode, even for just the CC injection subsection. I respect the work of "real" programmers like you and your right to do whatever you wish with your code. I certianly know I wouldn't dare unleash any of the hacked(I'm basically only able to patch/hack together other peoples code, from different apps, into a crude tool for my needs)stuff I've done on the poor unsuspecting world. Just to be clear... I'm not saying your code would look ugly, like mine.

Thanx for the time and help guys. Peace.


----------



## Das Achteck (Mar 9, 2005)

Be aware that ccextractor has issues of its own. After all, it does not claim compatibility with TiVo. Check your results carefully until you are comfortable with it. I don't use it much these days. T2Sami has a more accurate decoder.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

edtee said:


> Thanx to *jmemmott* and *Das Achteck*. Huge apologizes for the delay in my reply, but I lost a computer to a motherboard failure and have been out of things for a while.
> 
> *jmemmott*,
> Understand and thanks to your source code link and *Das Achteck*'s link to ccextractor I should be fine with CLI CC extraction. I love the injection of CC into mpegs for "Come Back". :up: I just downloaded your newest version(3.1.0041) and plan to test it out this weekend. I understand you're situation and get what you're saying about maintaining seperate distributions for T2Sami Desktop and CLI. However... I can't help but ask now that I can get the sourcecode for a CC extractor *and* you've now built a CC injector into T2Sami desktop... Is it possible there will ever be a release of the source for the CC injector that you've built, possibly even a CLI? I fully understand if the answer is a flat no on the CLI, _but_ is a simply sourcecode release for the portion of your code that's related to doing the CC injection possible? I know(lots of google searches) there's the great work done by mcpoodle, on lot's on CC stuff including some mild CC muxing support, but it seems like your work is more versatile and likely much faster.
> ...


A CLI version of the extractor is in the works but I cannot make you any promises with respect to timing or which OS environments I will ultimately support. Initially it will only be Windows as I havent even completed the Windows GUI version to my satisfaction yet.

The CLI version arises out of informal contact I have had with pyTivo developers. I have been using pyTivo and there are Fansub anime I would like to watch on my Tivo with the English captions. Automating this process would be more convenient for me as well. The pyTivo developers in turn have requests to make the injection process part of their realtime transcode and transfer process. A CLI injection module is the first step in coming to common ground. Unfortunately it will take a little more than a CLI version of the existing code because there are also constraints imposed on the process by the Tivo software. These constraints are on response times and other things that have to happen when you request video through the Tivo interface. Meeting these constraints are going to force me to re-architect and re-implement some of my code.

Bottom line is I have a lot of captioning work in the queue and this whole thing is a non-paying activity so it has to come out when it is practical to get it done.

The source code is a more complicated issue. I have indicated in other threads that there are manufacturers and other people who are sympathetic to the needs of the hearing impaired and the need for more widely available captioning but have a hard time justifying the economics of doing it themselves. In some cases they have been generous with me by giving me insight, advice and sometimes even code segments when I need to reach inside containers such as .vob and .ifo files, .m4v containers and do other things to process the captioning. I think it is important for me to be careful that their generosity does not result in the exposure of their code or proprietary information that places them at a commercial disadvantage. As a result, I choose not to entertain the idea of releasing any source code until it matures and I know exactly how much is totally my effort and how much is derived from the ideas of others so I can negotiate any appropriate permissions I need.


----------



## edtee (Feb 8, 2008)

*Das Achteck,*
Thanx, I'll keep a close eye on ccextractor's output. I know it works well(no major issues) with my HDHomeRun for CC extraction. Love SageTV and HDHomeRun. Also I plan to play with the source at TivoDecode and see how binary builds work compared to the current "full" T2Sami version. Either way it's nice to hear jmemmott is still trying to migrate/merge the cleanup fixes over to the sourcecode he released to them, as his time allows.



jmemmott said:


> A CLI version of the extractor is in the works but I cannot make you any promises with respect to timing or which OS environments I will ultimately support. Initially it will only be Windows as I haven't even completed the Windows GUI version to my satisfaction yet.
> 
> The CLI version arises out of informal contact I have had with pyTivo developers. I have been using pyTivo and there are Fansub anime I would like to watch on my Tivo with the English captions. Automating this process would be more convenient for me as well. The pyTivo developers in turn have requests to make the injection process part of their realtime transcode and transfer process. A CLI injection module is the first step in coming to common ground. Unfortunately it will take a little more than a CLI version of the existing code because there are also constraints imposed on the process by the Tivo software. These constraints are on response times and other things that have to happen when you request video through the Tivo interface. Meeting these constraints are going to force me to re-architect and re-implement some of my code.
> 
> ...


*jmemmott,*
*Glad* to hear you're working with the pyTivo people. It's part of that hacked together Home Media Network I mentioned several posts above. It's a combo of Tivo, SageTV with 1 HdHomeRun + 2 analog PVR cards, Pytivo, XBMC, and many other apps for processing,scripting and bridging comunication between them. I look forward to seeing what comes from your possible collaboration with PyTivo. I too, would like captions on my Tivo for my Anime, where possible. Gotta have my Anime. As far as OS or enviroments go I'm mainly a Win32 user but do have some linux stuff. So for me, the early stuff released, likely being Win is probably a plus.

As far as time goes... I think I'm a patient person, so take your time. It's your life/time to do with as you wish. Besides I can do most of what I _really need_ as your code is. It's just, like most people, I always want more. Again thanx for you replies/time and explanations.

As far as sourcecode... Cool. Like I said I firmly believe code belongs to who writes it and their work/rights should never be overlooked. It's sad a company(Tivo!) hasn't/doesn't hire you on to implement these valuable CC functions into their hardware or apps. I know I've been bugging SageTV for full true universal CC support for years. SageTV is coming along but sadly it seems CC is sadly not a priority for many companies. Thank you for your time on it.

BTW: Do you accept donations? I don't expect anything for it, if you do. Besides it wouldn't be much anyway. I just like to give a little(usually 5-10$) to freeware and opensource apps, that I use often, to encourage the developers to continue.


----------



## Das Achteck (Mar 9, 2005)

edtee said:


> *Das Achteck,*Thanx, I'll keep a close eye on ccextractor's output.


I found that it gives the best output when operating on an elementary stream, even though it will operate on almost any mpeg format. I have been told that ccextractor's demuxer is flawed which would account for that.


----------



## cfsmp3 (Apr 20, 2008)

Das Achteck said:


> I found that it gives the best output when operating on an elementary stream, even though it will operate on almost any mpeg format. I have been told that ccextractor's demuxer is flawed which would account for that.


I'm ccextractor's author, someone pointed me to this forum, first let me apologize for the invasion.

A few things on this:
- Current ccextractor code has a better mpeg code. 
- Someone sent me a tivo sample. ccextractor output was fully in sync when the video was played with Mplayer (the windows build) and out of sync when played with everything else. This makes me suspect that the tivo files has something special that MPlayer handles correctly and the others don't.

Anyway, I'm willing to work with the tivo community to make ccextractor work reliably with tivo files.

If someone feels like testing the new version before it's officially released and/or supplying more samples, please contact me at the address listed in ccextractor.

Thanks.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

cfsmp3 said:


> - Someone sent me a tivo sample. ccextractor output was fully in sync when the video was played with Mplayer (the windows build) and out of sync when played with everything else. This makes me suspect that the tivo files has something special that MPlayer handles correctly and the others don't.


The .tivo program stream is a fairly vanilla ISO/IEC 13818-2 stream. The captioning is all in EIA-708 user packets. I am not aware of any unusual issues specific to a .tivo file when it comes to extracting captions. The merge process, however, is not so tolerant and has its share of idiosyncrasies. Since I dont know anything about how you are synthesizing your time stamps from the program stream, I cant be of much more help than this.

If you want to give me a little more detail about what you want in the way of samples, I am willing to see what I can find for you.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

edtee said:


> As far as OS or enviroments go I'm mainly a Win32 user but do have some linux stuff. So for me, the early stuff released, likely being Win is probably a plus.
> 
> BTW: Do you accept donations? I don't expect anything for it, if you do. Besides it wouldn't be much anyway. I just like to give a little(usually 5-10$) to freeware and opensource apps, that I use often, to encourage the developers to continue.


I have put up a new version (t2sami.com) that installs command line interfaces for both extraction and insertion along with the gui desktop under Windows. I am still cleaning up the merge process to shrink the size of the final mpg but it is usable as it is and I hope you find it worthwhile...

t2extract.exe - Used to extract captions from .tivo and .mpg files or DVD VIDEO_TS subdirectories. This interface will do pretty much everything the GUI desktop will do with respect to extracting caption and converting them to SRT, SAMI or timed text formats.

t2merge.exe - Used to insert captions into an .mpg files for playback on your Tivo. This interface is more restricted than the GUI desktop in that it requires an mpeg2 formatted file that is suitable for playback on the Tivo as input  essentially mpeg2 files with a matching srt file or an unencrypted DVD VIDEO_TS directory containing embedded captions or matching srt files. The GUI desktop can take a number of additional formats such as .avi, .xvid, .wmv and produce a suitable mpeg2 on the fly. The decision to restrict the capability of the command line interface was in keeping with the philosophy of the command line environment : you can pipeline together other tools before reaching t2merge to finely control the trancoding process as you think best and t2merge will just focus on its small part when you invoke it - injection.

As far as donations are concerned. Thanks but direct it to another cause you consider worthy. For me this is Dāna (Sanskrit: दान dāna) and I prefer to keep it that way.


----------



## Das Achteck (Mar 9, 2005)

A new version of CCExtractor has been posted at http://ccextractor.sourceforge.net/. It fixes the issues I had with the prior version.


----------



## zigmo (Dec 23, 2004)

I think my question is backwards, but I'll ask it anyway.
I have an avi and an srt file. How can I combine them so I can watch a subtitled video on my Tivo?
I'm using either desktop plus or pyTivo to transcode.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

zigmo said:


> I think my question is backwards, but I'll ask it anyway.
> I have an avi and an srt file. How can I combine them so I can watch a subtitled video on my Tivo?
> I'm using either desktop plus or pyTivo to transcode.


I use the "Coming Back" Tab in T2Sami to convert the avi and set the "Alternate Output Directory" in conversion options to a pyTivo directory. This creates a Tivo compatible mpeg that pyTivo will recognise and serve up. The contents of the .srt are converted to Tivo closed captions so that needs to be turned on when the video is played back. We looked at using pyTivo to transcode on the fly but the processing delay for injecting the captions is too high and the transfer process times out too easily as a result.


----------



## ppace (Feb 16, 2002)

I use to use the old version of of t2sami on my laptop with great results. I tend to use an ipod touch a my primary media player when I'm commuting now. I have WinAVI MP4 converter which allows you to use SRT files with the converted file. I was wondering...
If I used t2sami with the tivo file and extracted the captions as a srt file and then use WinAVI MP4 to convert into ipod compatible format would this work? Are there more steps? 
I've use the enhanced TIVO desktop to convert to an IPOD format, but that's without the captions. Any guidance is appreciated! I miss the captions now that I don't drag my laptop around.


Tried it, shows up as a "Tivo" File not able to convert to ipod format.
would this work if I tried to extract the captions after it converts to ipod format with deluxe destop and then reconvert with SRT file... just grasping at straws here


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

ppace said:


> I use to use the old version of of t2sami on my laptop with great results. I tend to use an ipod touch a my primary media player when I'm commuting now. I have WinAVI MP4 converter which allows you to use SRT files with the converted file. I was wondering...
> If I used t2sami with the tivo file and extracted the captions as a srt file and then use WinAVI MP4 to convert into ipod compatible format would this work? Are there more steps?
> I've use the enhanced TIVO desktop to convert to an IPOD format, but that's without the captions. Any guidance is appreciated! I miss the captions now that I don't drag my laptop around.
> 
> ...


I don't have an iPod so my advice will be more theoretical than hands on practical. My first suggestion is that you look at Handbrake (http://forum.handbrake.fr ) as the most likely option for getting playable captions onto an iPod. The developers have done a lot of work with captioning on Apple devices so they are your best bet. As for T2Sami, it can be used to extract the captions in .srt or .ttxt ( 3GPP Timed Text for Apple devices ) format. It can also be used to convert to .xvid or .mp4 with ffmpeg if that is useful. I would suggest you see what Handbrake needs as input when it creates captioned video and use that as the guideline for what you want out of T2Sami.

If you come up with a workable path, please post it back here or send it to me. With your permission I would also add the instructions to the user's manual. If I can help further, let me know.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

jmemmott said:


> I use the "Coming Back" Tab in T2Sami to convert the avi and set the "Alternate Output Directory" in conversion options to a pyTivo directory. This creates a Tivo compatible mpeg that pyTivo will recognise and serve up. The contents of the .srt are converted to Tivo closed captions so that needs to be turned on when the video is played back. We looked at using pyTivo to transcode on the fly but the processing delay for injecting the captions is too high and the transfer process times out too easily as a result.


As a pyTivo user, I'm curious about the processing delay. Has anyone tried to repeat the tests post Tivo software 9.3 and 9.4 to see if the constraints have changed? We know that 9.3 lifted the internal bitrate cap for getting video into the Tivo as well as made downloading video a little smoother.

Even if the transfer constraints are the same, would pre-rendering the subtitles to a different format more conducive to injection decrease the delay and make things tolerable? Or is the actual manipulation of the MPEG stream the problem?


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

Rdian06 said:


> As a pyTivo user, I'm curious about the processing delay. Has anyone tried to repeat the tests post Tivo software 9.3 and 9.4 to see if the constraints have changed? We know that 9.3 lifted the internal bitrate cap for getting video into the Tivo as well as made downloading video a little smoother.
> 
> Even if the transfer constraints are the same, would pre-rendering the subtitles to a different format more conducive to injection decrease the delay and make things tolerable? Or is the actual manipulation of the MPEG stream the problem?


I have not gone back to see what happens with 9.4 I expect to revisit the speed issue in due course but I have been putting what time I have to work on T2Sami into known bugs and adding enhancements on the ToGo side. Once those are done, I plan to look at the Come Back code again to see if I can speed it up.

In any case, the problem is that there is a delicate balance between three conflicting constraints. Throw any one of them off and the process will fail in different ways.

1. The subtitles or captions have to be recognizable to the CC circuit. This means that they have to be in ATSC format and correctly distributed, ordered and positioned throughout the entire video stream. If this is not correct, they are garbled, out of order or synchronization is lost.

2. The MPEG program stream has to be correctly formatted with the correct offsets, sector blocking and so on. If this is not correct, the PC->Tivo transfer process fails at some point and the program will not make it to the Tivo. Unfortunately, the process of injecting the subtitles throws off all of the offsets, sector blocking, etc in the existing MPEG stream so it typically has to be rebuilt.

3. The Tivo only allows a small window from the time you request the program in Now Playing until the Tivo starts receiving the programming from the PC. If you exceed this window, the Tivo drops the transfer. This is to prevent a viewer from sitting around wondering and waiting for the program to appear. The transcoding, injecting and rebuilding process is currently serialized because I reused T2Sami components built for other purposes. This serial process takes too long to fit in the Tivo response window.

It could be implemented in a different fashion to meet all these constraints and someday, if someone else doesnt do it first, I may get around to it.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

&#1052;&#1077;&#1085;&#1077;&#1077; &#1074;&#1099; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1083;&#1080; &#1073;&#1099; &#1089;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090; &#1074; &#1072;&#1085;&#1075;&#1083;&#1080;&#1081;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081;, &#1089;&#1087;&#1072;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1099;!

--edit-- ignore this post. Response to a spam post that is no longer here.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

steve614 said:


> Менее вы могли бы сделать это пост в английский, спамеры!


What is this? It is very unlike you.

Edit: Never mind... it look you are speaking different language yourself and not by someone who hacked your account so never mind.


----------



## Snail_D3 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi There, 

Posting from Australia and need some help with Captions.

I have installed T2SAMI (Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit) and everything appears to work as it takes a few moments to process the file, but the resulting .SRT etc file is empty and contains no captions at all. I have checked prior to downloading from the Tivo that the recording does indeed have captions but T2SAMI comes up blank with the resulting .SRT file. Any thoughts or ideas where I am going wrong?

Sorry if the answer is mentioned somewhere I should have found from searching first. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You might need to run it as admin. Some programs have trouble under Win7 when not run as admin. To do that just right click the icon and select Run As Admin from the menu.

Dan


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

It may also be a format issue. t2sami was designed to extract closed captions from mpeg program streams stored according to the EIA-608 and EIA-708 standards. These are US/Canadian standards. If a different standard is being used or the program is being transferred as a transport stream, then t2sami will not see the captions. If it doesn't see them, you get an empty file.

My somewhat faulty recollection is that Tivo uses a transport steam in Austrialia for its transfers. If so, you might try ccextractor (ccextractor.sourceforge.net) as it handles some TS files. I have not personally tried that path however.


----------



## Snail_D3 (Aug 9, 2009)

jmemmott said:


> It may also be a format issue. t2sami was designed to extract closed captions from mpeg program streams stored according to the EIA-608 and EIA-708 standards. These are US/Canadian standards. If a different standard is being used or the program is being transferred as a transport stream, then t2sami will not see the captions. If it doesn't see them, you get an empty file.
> 
> My somewhat faulty recollection is that Tivo uses a transport steam in Austrialia for its transfers. If so, you might try ccextractor (ccextractor.sourceforge.net) as it handles some TS files. I have not personally tried that path however.


Thanks for replying so quickly. There is an option to download either PS or TS I will have another go this evening with the dirrerent types. I tried CCextractor with the same results.

2 more questions:

1: Assuming AUS and US are the same when I transfer the recording will the captions also be included or can they somehow be left behind??

2: When I decrypt using TivoDecode will it remove the captions, assuming they were there in the first place??

Thanks Again.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

Snail_D3 said:


> 2 more questions:
> 
> 1: Assuming AUS and US are the same when I transfer the recording will the captions also be included or can they somehow be left behind??
> 
> ...


As far as I know, it is impossible to leave them behind. They are embedded as user data in the video stream. Your Tivo would have to rebuild the entire stream to remove them and this would remove other information Tivo intentionally adds for advertisers that is also embedded in that fashion. Something Tivo would not want to do. As a test you can always send it back to the Tivo and see if the captions still playback. If they do, they are still there.

TivoDecode will not remove captions. It does not even touch the parts of the stream containing them. Tivo encrypts certain key video and audio frames leaving the rest of the stream intact so it can be recognised as a video file. TivoDecode simply rewrites the file with those key frames in the clear.


----------



## Snail_D3 (Aug 9, 2009)

jmemmott said:


> As far as I know, it is impossible to leave them behind.....
> TivoDecode will not remove captions......


Thanks for the info so far.

I have tried many different settings in CC extractor and also many different transfer methods and I haven't had any luck yet. I have no idea what most of the settings do but there is always the reset defaults button.

KMTTG (decrypt and no decrypt), Download & extract with T2Sami, Tivo HTTP PS & TS, TD+. I get the same empty file with all these methods.

I have transfered a MPEG decrpyed with KMTTG (tivodecode) back to the Tivo and the captions are no longer there and not available.

I have transfered a .tivo from TD back to the Tivo and the captions are also no longer there and not available.

If I transfered between Tivos (mulit room viewing) captions are available but nothing is displayed. I did not let the full program transfer though, just checked the first few minutes.

Do you have any other ideas??


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

It is the last point, that the captions do not show up when they are transferred through MRV that I find the most troubling. That route uses Tivo software exclusively and as far as I know does not alter the internal format used for recording and storing the program. The Tivo information screen is often untrustworthy in the US with respect to the captions. Frequently correct but also often saying captions are present when they aren't and absent when they are there. The only test I trust is if they display. So, at the risk of coming across a little dense but thorough, I want to verify that your clip does display captions when the recording is played back on the original Tivo and find out what settings you are using to do this: CC1, CC2, analog caption, digital captions, ...

Do you have access to VideoRedo (http://www.videoredo.com) and have you tried to decode the program using it rather than tivodecode? You can get a trial copy from their if you do not have a license. If you are transferring many programs off the Tivo I recommend having a copy of that program for a number of reasons. It can be used with different broadcast formats (US, Europe, etc.) besides Tivo and may be able to see the captions if they are using a different standard.

If none of this bears fruit, use VideoRedo to create a short ( 60 sec. or so ) unencrypted clip of a section that will display captions in the original recording on the Tivo. You can then send it to me and I will look at the program steam to see what I can figure out about any captions it contains. If you do not know how to transfer a clip to me, send me a private message and I will provide instruction for doing that offline.

If it turns out that Tivo is not transferring the captions off the original Tivo, which is the implication with the MRV failure, I may not be able to help much but I will try.


----------



## Snail_D3 (Aug 9, 2009)

jmemmott said:


> I want to verify that your clip does display captions when the recording is played back on the original Tivo, ...
> .


Yes, there are captions when displayed on the original Tivo. I made sure of this and even had them displaying while recording - just incase. Before I get another chance to test again as you have requested.... see below.

Even though it is a bit above my understanding I tried to do some reading on CC in AUS. I found this Wiki info that might make more sense to you than me, not sure if its accurate or not though. Australia uses PAL.



From Wikipedia said:


> "Captioning is transmitted and stored differently in PAL and SECAM countries, where teletext is used rather than Line 21,[according to whom?"


Sorry can't post links yet.

****en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Closed_captioning#HDTV_interoperability_issues***

Under Television & Video section.


----------



## Snail_D3 (Aug 9, 2009)

This might provide more info that is above my head too.

A thread on Video Reo Forum about PAL vs NTSC Captions.

***.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=4784***

I'll try some of these suggestions too.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

At this point, I can only resort to raw speculation since I do not have access to Australian broadcast streams or PAL playback hardware. The following is a best guess from the information I currently have.

Much of the the Australian system is now using DVB-T with the remaining analog PAL broadcasts scheduled to be shut off by 2013. If the Tivo is recording digital DVB-T streams, then it is likely the behavior will be similar to digital streams in the US. This means the Tivo simply stores the incoming stream to disk without modification. Since the subtitle stream is a separate private substream in the DVB-T broadcast, it will also be sent on intact to your television for decoding when it is played back because the whole digital stream is passed through. When it is sent to another Tivo or a PC, however, the stream is remuxed to a standard format and it is likely that the DVB-T subtitle stream is not being included so the captions are lost.

If this is true, then unless Tivo fixes the problem with MRV there is not much that can be done. There may be some leverage as the MRV failure is entirely a Tivo issue. They may choose to say that transferring captions is not supported for Australian MRV but it could do no harm to report it. If we can get to the DVB-T subtitle stream then Project X (http://sourceforge.net/projects/project-x) should give us the tools to pull the captions out.


----------



## Snail_D3 (Aug 9, 2009)

jmemmott said:


> At this point, I can only resort to raw speculation since I do not have access to Australian broadcast streams or PAL playback hardware.


Thank You very much for your efforts. I think your speculation is going to be on the money. Although a lot of this beyond my understanding I have tried endlessly but I think ultimately your coments about MRV and my observations of MRV and CC could be the reason.

Some other reading suggests that with PVR's sometimes the Captions streams gets totally ignored thus left behind when converting of the RAW broadcast to a computer storage format on the PC. Or something along those lines.

I have tried with .Tivo-PS, .Tivo-TS, MPEG-PS, MPEG-TS and .TS (from ProjectX) and nothing works. I think the closest I could get was that the MPEG-TS and .TS files when put through CC Extractor will note a PID?? for the subtitles stream. Something like 224 on 0x64 or something, I don't understand it I'm just repeating numbers etc I saw in logs.

Again, thank you very much for your efforts and info.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVo Desktop 2.8.2 now has the ability to transfer the MPEG2-TS formatted version of recordings off of the TiVo Premiere models (called "fast transfer" mode). 

I'm assuming that T2Sami can't handle this format correct?


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

morac said:


> TiVo Desktop 2.8.2 now has the ability to transfer the MPEG2-TS formatted version of recordings off of the TiVo Premiere models (called "fast transfer" mode).
> 
> I'm assuming that T2Sami can't handle this format correct?


You are correct. T2Sami only understands the program stream (PS) format. ccextractor claims to handle TS format files but I don't have a Premiere and have never tried to extract captions from a Tivo TS format file.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jmemmott said:


> You are correct. T2Sami only understands the program stream (PS) format. ccextractor claims to handle TS format files but I don't have a Premiere and have never tried to extract captions from a Tivo TS format file.


Ccextractor appears to work though I need to convert the .TiVo files to .ts files first.


----------



## tllobanion (Mar 19, 2005)

I'd like to use t2sami with kmttg however none of the links are working. Has the project been discontinued or incorporated into something else? Do you have the new link?

Thanks in advance.

Loren


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

tllobanion said:


> I'd like to use t2sami with kmttg however none of the links are working. Has the project been discontinued or incorporated into something else? Do you have the new link?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Loren


 Use ccextractor instead. Works very well and works with kmttg too.


----------

